# 928 Drive Lever Not Staying Engaged When Released



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

When you depress both levers on the 928, auger and drive the drive lever is supposed to stay engaged when released to allow chute control with your free hand. Mine is not staying engaged.
I'm thinking cable adjustment.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

mrfixit said:


> When you depress both levers on the 928, auger and drive the drive lever is supposed to stay engaged when released to allow chute control with your free hand. Mine is not staying engaged.
> I'm thinking cable adjustment.


 No there is a trip lever under the dashboard that is not working right.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks
I will check it out next time I'm at our mountain place.


----------



## iaminsider (Nov 7, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> No there is a trip lever under the dashboard that is not working right.


Is the 924 Powershift set up differently? My year 2000 924 is the opposite. When both are engaged, the auger lever stays engaged when let go as long as the drive lever stays gripped.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

iaminsider said:


> Is the 924 Powershift set up differently? My year 2000 924 is the opposite. When both are engaged, the auger lever stays engaged when let go as long as the drive lever stays gripped.


* That is how they work on the POWERSHIFTS, as for the Powermax it should be the same way.*


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I have had on going problems with the interlock works correct 90% of the time then fails. I forget what the dealer did but worked perfect all last year then went south on me 2 times this year working great now again.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

mrfixit said:


> Thanks
> I will check it out next time I'm at our mountain place.


*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH The lifestyles of the rich and famous. must be a rough life when you have a mountain hideaway.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:*


----------

